# Lizards > Chameleons >  light for my future chameleon

## theresa123

Hello guys, 
I want to bring a small chameleon to home. I bought a cage and tree. With the purpose to save some money I want to use the light panel from my old fish tank. Is it possible? If I change the bulbs will it be suitable for the cham?

----------


## theresa123

Can I take usual fluorescent bulbs of this size https://www.mrosupply.com/lighting/b...lham-lighting/ for the light panel? Can I use it as a day light for the cham? I read information in wiki. It was written that chameleons need UV light. If t get light from fluorescent bulbs will it be similar to UV light? Maybe the question is silly, but I would like to spend less on equipment.

----------


## guanagator

> Can I take usual fluorescent bulbs of this size https://www.mrosupply.com/lighting/b...lham-lighting/ for the light panel? Can I use it as a day light for the cham? I read information in wiki. It was written that chameleons need UV light. If t get light from fluorescent bulbs will it be similar to UV light? Maybe the question is silly, but I would like to spend less on equipment.


Hi, you'll need a UVB 5.0, or Arcadia bulb to give your Cham UVB they will need 12/12 cycle on both that and a basking bulb to get temps to whatever your species needs. You can get the bulbs alone in pretty much any fixture type, I use 4 bulb 2ft T5 grow lights and switch one bulb out to an Arcadia. A shoplight fixture will be cheapest route likely about 15 bucks from local hardware store. You just want to be sure it's a linear bulb, the CFL have been known to cause eye problems in chameleons. Feel free to pm me if you need any chameleon help I work with quite a few species.

----------

